# Fall Edition Knit Simple Magazine



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

Has anyone received their fall Edition of Knit Simple Magazine?


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I have not and did not see it at the book store this past weekend either.


----------



## PatOHarris (May 11, 2011)

The summer edition was the last issue they will publish.


----------



## 2KnitAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a billing and payment issue with Knit Simple. I thought that might be why I didn’t receive 
Thank you for the information. I also haven’t received my Vogue. They were same issuer so sadly maybe both are gone. A friend who went to Vogue Live in New York City in Jan commented that she might have attended the last. Sad.


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

There was an article here 2 days ago that said Knit Simple has folded, and Vogue Knitting will now be published 2 times annually.

This was a different thread started by this OP.

https://craftindustryalliance.org/knit-simple-magazine-folds-and-vogue-knitting-goes-to-2-issues-per-year/

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-676548-1.html


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

I am sorry to learn that Knit Simple will no longer be published. One of my favorites.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

What disturbs me is that you pay for the magazines, and when they go belly up you don't get your money back.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

Do you mean they are going out of Business? Do you think they will refund subscriber's money?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I've not seen this magazine before.

http://www.knitsimplemag.com/

Spring/Summer 2020 is the latest they listed I think.


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

Yes, KnitSimple magazine has ceased publishing.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The pattern design contributors probably sell online thru various sites-Ravelry, Etsy, eBay, Amazon...


----------

